# Dual Coil RTA Showdown



## CJB85 (4/10/19)

Okay gents, I am considering some dual coil RTA's and being one for the road less traveled (meaning I don't use Rip Trippers as a buyer's guide), I want your opinion on the following two.
Which of these would you buy, or choose if bought for you?
The only rule is no voting without a reason, view or opinion.

Deathwish Mods - Isolation Tank
QP Designs - Fatality M25

Let's get ready to, oh wait, wrong sport!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/10/19)

Neither...go for the Reload  

I had the M25, Reload is better if flavor is what you are after. By the way, where is the Isolation RTA available in SA?

Between the two I would probably buy the M25 because I have tried it and it is a solid RTA, worth the price too. I have not tried the Isolation RTA but I prefer postless style decks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## swisscheese (4/10/19)

BETTER THAN A TRUCK FULL OF DILDO'S!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## swisscheese (4/10/19)

sorry, i couldn't help myself.

I recently bought a Blotto RTA (been squonking strictly for a few months) in search of improved flavour and was suitably impressed. The reason I mention this is that the internals and airflow of the Blotto seem very similar to the Reload. Before wasting money on another paperweight, does anybody who has tried both have an opinion on best for flavour?


----------



## KZOR (4/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> Deathwish Mods - Isolation Tank


Where you planning on ordering it from?

Below R1000
I am a Tauren Beest fan simply because it ticks off all boxes with super flavor and very affordable. Two cons though are the topcap threading and you got to know how to wick it.
Dual coil Intake RTA is defo on my to-buy list as i only heard positive comments on it.
Blotto is also a good option but i have too much respect for THC from which Dovpo copied the deck design that i lost respect for it.

Above R1000
The Fatality M25 has more airflow options with great flavor but the biggest con has to be it's size.
Reload is also a great option with almost everything working in it's favor. I am just not a big fan of it's flat topcap but certain driptips can solve that problem.

And if you draw a line of commonality through all four of these options then it will be the bottom airflow. You cannot really go wrong with any dual coil BA RTA.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/10/19)

KZOR said:


> Where you planning on ordering it from?
> 
> Below R1000
> I am a Tauren Beest fan simply because it ticks off all boxes with super flavor and very affordable. Two cons though are the topcap threading and you got to know how to wick it.
> ...



Great insights, thanks @KZOR!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

